# Caption this (rep will go to the best caption)



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

"You will not like me when I'm angry"


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

"I wish I had more hands, so I could give those titties FOUR THUMBS DOWN!"


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

"When a man loves a woman"


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

You think youre excited? feel these nipples...


----------



## fuzzrhythm (Feb 22, 2005)

Internet Exclusive! Not In Stores! "Primoz Gone Wild!"


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*EDIT: You crossed a line HTTY. You know better, you are a mod after all.

If you have any issues about it, feel free to PM me.

-HearToTemptYou


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

HearToTemptYou said:


> *EDIT: You crossed a line HTTY. You know better, you are a mod after all.


Tisk Tisk HTTY, I would think you would know better

BTW, nice caption


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

when it comes to Brezec.... I really really can't deprive you all from this commercial made by Brezec :rofl: (as stupid as it gets)

I think I won Theo


----------



## Shabadoo (Feb 12, 2005)

Primoz flashes his Primo Brezecs.

or

Show us your Brezecs.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Matiz said:


> when it comes to Brezec.... I really really can't deprive you all from this commercial made by Brezec :rofl: (as stupid as it gets)
> 
> I think I won Theo



:laugh: Hio!


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

"Here I am, the one that you want."


----------



## Scholar (Mar 27, 2005)

It Buuuuuuuuuuuurnnnnnnnnnnsssssssssssssssssss nfire: nfire: nfire: nfire:


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Matiz said:


> when it comes to Brezec.... I really really can't deprive you all from this commercial made by Brezec :rofl: (as stupid as it gets)
> 
> I think I won Theo


LMAO


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

"You doooooon't, bring me flo-werrrrrrrrs......."


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

ShamBulls...whose the girl in ur avatar???


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

Matiz said:


> when it comes to Brezec.... I really really can't deprive you all from this commercial made by Brezec :rofl: (as stupid as it gets)
> 
> I think I won Theo


How ! LMAO


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

"Get ready for some Primoz Bresex".


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Matiz said:


> when it comes to Brezec.... I really really can't deprive you all from this commercial made by Brezec :rofl: (as stupid as it gets)
> 
> I think I won Theo


:rotf:


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

"Maaaaaaaan, that chest hair itches"


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

"I've had enough of this! Where's my moma!?"


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Primoz Brezec: The only MIP candidate with nipples as big as dinner plates.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Matiz said:


> when it comes to Brezec.... I really really can't deprive you all from this commercial made by Brezec :rofl: (as stupid as it gets)
> 
> I think I won Theo


It's hilarious cuz I can understand what they are saying in the commercial.


----------

